# MacBook pro oder HP Pavilion dv6 ?!?



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

Ich möchte mir die nächsten Tage ein neues Notebook zulegen.
Zwei Geräte haben es bei mir in die engere Wahl geschafft, hier die Kandidaten:

1. Apple MacBook pro 13" (i5 Sandy Bridge Dualcore, 4 GB DDR3, 13,3", Intel Grafik, OSX) ~ 1.050,- Euro
2. HP Pavilion dv6 LQ765EA (i7 Sandy Bridge Quadcore, 8 GB DDR3, 15,6", Radeon 6770, Win HP) ~ 750,- Euro

Das MacBook bietet die bessere Verarbeitung, die inovativeren Schnittstellen, einen top Akku und das vermutlich beste OS.
Der HP hat einen top Prozessor, eine schnelle Grafikkarte und ist sehr günstig.

Mein Anforderungsprofil ist minimal, nur Office, Netzwerkfunktionen (diagnose Tools), Ein- und Auspackerei und ein bisschen im Internetsurfen.
Sprich beide Geräte erfüllen meine Anforderungen auf "einer Backe".


----------



## m3ntozz911 (16. April 2011)

also ich würde das hp holen, allein wegen der rechen power, ich würde keine 300€ mehr ausgeben, für das apple....
aber wenn du viel unterwegs bist und nur office betreibst, dann wäre das apple natürlich auch eine options 

aber nichtsdesto trotz, würde ich das hp holen, einfach wegen der power und den 300€


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

willst du auch mobil sein ? dann würde ich klar nen  13" nehmen. Ich hab zz das MBP vom letzten Jahr und bin durchwegs zufrieden damit. Aber würde da ja dann Lenovo und Acer etc auch noch geben


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> willst du auch mobil sein ? dann würde ich klar nen  13" nehmen. Ich hab zz das MBP vom letzten Jahr und bin durchwegs zufrieden damit. Aber würde da ja dann Lenovo und Acer etc auch noch geben


 
Ich hatte ja zuvor auch das MBP Late 2010. War ein Spitzengerät und nach den Kundenrezensionen bei Amazon habe ich ein wenig Angst vor dem neuen Modell, da einige Käufer davon berichten das der Lüfter häufig anspringt. 

Bei dem HP verlockt natürlich der Preis. Die total überpowerte Hardwareausstattung ist zwar sehr verlockend aber eigentlich auch vollkommen sinnfrei. Da es ja nicht als Desktopersatz sondern als Ergänzung verwendet werden soll.

Meine Vorläufige Entscheidung ist, dass ich das HP ausprobiere und bevor ich es auf eine ordentliche SSD umrüste, ersteinmal schaue ob es für mich alltagstauglich ist. Wenn es leise und halbwegs wertig ist, dann paßt es. Wenn nicht, dann kommt mein nächstes MBP zum zuge. Was mich beim MBP ein klein wenig ärgert ist, dass man keine angemessene Auflösung angeboten bekommt. Weder gratis noch gegen extra Geld. Das ist mehr als Schade. Zwar sonnt sich auch das HP nicht im Glanze eines Highend Displays. Aber es ist dafür immerhin billig.


----------



## p00nage (16. April 2011)

naja ich finde bei 13" ist die Auflösung gut und vorallem die Bidlqualität stimmt. Aber warum willst du soviel Leistung kaufen wenn du es eh nicht brauchst? dann kannst ja noch weng was sparen  Der Vorteil bei Apple ist halt das der Wertverlust relativ gering ist, somit relativieren sich die höheren Anschaffungskosten.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> naja ich finde bei 13" ist die Auflösung gut und vorallem die Bidlqualität stimmt. Aber warum willst du soviel Leistung kaufen wenn du es eh nicht brauchst?



Weil ich Spaß an der Technik habe. Bin halt ein "Freak".



p00nage schrieb:


> dann kannst ja noch weng was sparen  Der Vorteil bei Apple ist halt das der Wertverlust relativ gering ist, somit relativieren sich die höheren Anschaffungskosten.


 
Naja, so dreckig gehts mir nun auch nicht, dass ich jetzt bei einem 750,- Euro Notebook noch schauen muss ob ich es irgendwo in reduzierter Form für 100,- Euro weniger bekomme.
Das mit dem Wertverlust ist relativ. Mein MBP hat nach weniger als einem halben Jahr mit 8 GB RAM und 128 Gb Crucial nur 950,- Euro in eBay gebracht. D.h. für mich ungefähr 400,- Euro Wertverlust innerhalb der paar Monate. Nicht das ich deshalb mein Kopfkissen vollweine aber wertstabil stelle ich mir irgendwie anders vor.
Und ein 750,- Euro Notebook kann rein rechnerisch schlecht mehr als 750,- Euro verlieren (ich weiß das der Vergleich hinkt).

Ich habe meiner Schwester vor ein paar Wochen ein günstiges 15" Notebook geschenkt. Das Ding hat bei Amazon gerade einmal 259,- Euro gekostet, dazu kam noch die Speichererweiterung auf 4 GB DDR3, OK die war umsonst, da ich solche Module noch in meinem Fundus hatte. Im Rahmen der Ersteinrichtung habe ich mit dem Teil etwa 6 Stunden rumgewerkelt/ rumgespielt. Und für so eine billig Kiste mit AMD CPU war mein simpel Anforderungsprofil sogar erstaunlich gut zu befriedigen. Auch wenn das Teil ewig braucht bis es hochgefahren ist. Aber wenn er mal da ist, dann ist es sogar OK gewesen. Vor allem die minimal höhere Auflösung war nicht schlecht. Ich persönlich kann mit so einem Ding nicht glücklich werden. Aber als Ersatz für das angegraute Netbook meiner Schwester war es schon ein Fortschritt.


----------



## Ezio (16. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja zuvor auch das MBP Late 2010. War ein Spitzengerät und nach den Kundenrezensionen bei Amazon habe ich ein wenig Angst vor dem neuen Modell, da einige Käufer davon berichten das der Lüfter häufig anspringt.



Das kann ich bei meinem nicht bestätigen. Der Lüfter ist nur in Spielen hörbar, HP Notebooks sind da deutlich lauter.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

kkann da auch nur sagne, dass hp ntebooks sehr laut sind, wegen dem lüfter.
aber beim macbook ist eins bisschen kacke...der lüfter liegt einfach mal suboptimal...da geht die heiße luft direkt aufs display. wer öfters mal was macht, wo die leistug wirklich gebraucht wird, da leidet das display doch nur drunter...das ist echt ne schlecht lösung von apple den lüfter dahin zulege, nur um die symmetrie der anschlüsse zu bewahren...


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> HP Notebooks sind da deutlich lauter.


 
Alle oder nur bestimmte Modelle?


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alle oder nur bestimmte Modelle?


 
zb das elitebook 12zoll mit i7 von einem kommilitonen von mir. wenn ads ding mal aufdreht...alta.....dann ist echt was los...das ist so laut, unfassbar. ne also die hps sind allgemein iwie recht laut. hp hatte schon immer "probleme" mit der lüfterlaufstärke. wenn du ein ruhiges book willst, dann bringt dich echt alles zu einem thinkpad oder macbook...da kannst sicher sein, dass die im office modus mucksmäuschen stille sind...alles andere ist selbst i idle hörbar.


----------



## Godaishu (16. April 2011)

Die dv6 Serie hat moderate Lautstärken. Beim Surfen ist es sehr leise, und unter Last schon hörbar, aber auch kein Staubsauger. Logisch auch das ein 12" NB mit i7 etwas lauter wird, weil kleiner.

Wenn du schon bereit bist 1000 Euro auszugeben, sieh dich auch mal bei Dell und Lenovo um. Das sind meist Business Notebooks, aber sehr Robust und mit leistungsstarkem Akku. Sony wäre auch eine Alternative, aber da ist es wie bei Apple: ein Teil des Geldes zahlt man für den Namen.


G


----------



## Ezio (16. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Alle oder nur bestimmte Modelle?


 
Ich habe hier 3 HP Books stehen (dv6, HDX 18 und ein älteres dvxxxx) und alle sind gefühlt 10 mal lauter als das MBP, überhaupt unter Last. Am schlimmsten ist das dv6, das dröhnt bei einem Flashvideo schon unerträglich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

Godaishu schrieb:


> Wenn du schon bereit bist 1000 Euro auszugeben, sieh dich auch mal bei Dell und Lenovo um. Das sind meist Business Notebooks, aber sehr Robust und mit leistungsstarkem Akku. Sony wäre auch eine Alternative, aber da ist es wie bei Apple: ein Teil des Geldes zahlt man für den Namen.


 
Mit Dell wirds mir wirklich zu teuer, da käme nur das Latitude E6420 in Frage und in meiner Konfig bin ich da mal locker mit 1.300,- + Steuer dabei. Ich habe ein 3520 für einen Kunden von uns fertig gemacht das lag bei rund 900,- Euro, dafür wäre mir aber der Gegenwert zu gering.
Das man bei Apple für den Namen zahlt kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wenn man das Gesamtpackage betrachtet und vor allem möchte, dann ist es ein top Angebot.

Wie auch immer, ich probier mal das HP. Wenn es für die Füße ist dann wirds das MBP.
Ausser jemand kann mir ein konkretes Modell aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen (aber nur Sandy Bridge).


----------



## STSLeon (16. April 2011)

Kauf das MacBook  Bin da sehr voreingenommen und würde mir kein anderes mehr holen. Besonders beim Display können andere Notebooks meistens einpacken. Wenn man dann noch Unibody und die anderen Spielereien einrechnet, dann passt der Preis doch


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

thinkpad x220. i5 sandy bridge cpu, 80gb ssd + 320gb hdd, IPS panel (das highligh und überhaupt sollte es besser sein als das apple display) und mit 6 cell battery bis zu 9h laufzeit. mit 9 cell battery angeblich bis zu 18h. meine das iow gelesen zuhaben. bei uni notebooks gibts das mit ssd und kostet ca 1100 bis 1200 mien ich?!?!??! kumpel hat sich ads da bestlellt


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> thinkpad x220.


 
Mit einem i7 ist man mit zwischen 1.700 und 2.200 Euro dabei. Und das mit einem 12,5" Display.
Das ist für ein ganz anderen Einsatzzweck konzipiert. Ich brauche das NB nicht so "übermobil". 
Sondern eher um von der Couch ein bisschen was zu machen und im Büro als Ergänzung zu meinem Rechner.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

als ergänzung und bisschen auf der couch ist ein 12,5 mal optimal! muss ja kein i7 werden. der i5 reicht vollkommen!

http://www.uni-notebooks.de/Single-Ansicht.140.0.html?&no_cache=1&tt_products[backPID]=4076&tt_products[product]=16144&cHash=94e6a12c1416cdc27496f028baf49518

hier mein empfohlenes modell.
gibt es auch mit i3 und hdd, i3 und ssd und hdd, i5 und hdd
ach und doch nur 6,5 h :S
9 war ein anderes notebook


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> als ergänzung und bisschen auf der couch ist ein 12,5 mal optimal! muss ja kein i7 werden. der i5 reicht vollkommen!


 
Danke für den Tipp. Aber sowas suche ich ganz und garnicht.
Wenn es ein Windows NB wird, dann benötige ich schon 15" damit ich was erkennen kann.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

okay, das ist deine entscheidung, aber wenn du meinst, dass ein 13" macbook in ordnung ist aber bie windows 15 sein muss, zumal die meisten notebooks mit 15zoll genau die gleiche aufläsung haben wie das x220, dann ist da was schief gelaufen  (nicht persönlich nehmen!)
hab auf meinem 13" auch hd auflösung und mir perslnlich ist die vom macbook pro 13 zu grob...selbst die hd bei mir ist mir zu grob...13" wären mit hd+ ma übelst geil


----------



## kress (16. April 2011)

Also in meiner Klasse sind auch ein paar Mbp's unterwegs.
Ein 13" late 2009 (c2d und nvidia 320m): Angenehm leise, auch realtiv kühl beim Surfen etc, bei Spielen auch nicht sehr laut.
Das aktuelle 13"er mit i5 drin, wird sehr laut und heis und hat 20% weniger Leistung bei Spielen.
Ein 15" von 2010 mit i5 und nvidia 330, das wird schon kräftig warm und laut.
Und dann noch das aktuelle 15" mit i7 und hd6750, das hat 2 Lüfter mit 6000rpm, ich denke da brauch ich zur Lautstärke nix mehr zu sagen. Kurz vorm Hitzetod ist es auch wenn es belastet wird.

Ich kann das late 2009 empfehlen, super Akkulaufzeit (8 Stunden ohne flash,Office und Surfbetrieb) und eine bessere 3d Performance (auch fast 3std Laufzeit, je nach Spiel). Wenn du aber was rendern oder so willst und dir 3d Performance egal ist, würde ich doch zu einem mit i5 oder i7 greifen, auch wenn sie lauter und wärmer werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> okay, das ist deine entscheidung, aber wenn du meinst, dass ein 13" macbook in ordnung ist aber bie windows 15 sein muss, zumal die meisten notebooks mit 15zoll genau die gleiche aufläsung haben wie das x220, dann ist da was schief gelaufen  (nicht persönlich nehmen!)



Ich finde Windows nutzt den Bildschirm deutlich schlechter als OSX. Unabhängig von der Auflösung. Da brauche ich ein wenig Größe.
Wobei auch die 13,3" des MBP für mich das Unterste vom Untersten sind. 



BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> hab auf meinem 13" auch hd auflösung und mir perslnlich ist die vom macbook pro 13 zu grob...selbst die hd bei mir ist mir zu grob...13" wären mit hd+ ma übelst geil


 
Du hast sicherlich deutlich bessere Augen als ich. Denn ich hatte die Tage das "Vergnügen" an einem 15" Notebook mit 1920er Auflösung einen VPN Zugang einzurichten, da sehe ich im Grunde garnichts.
Mein Kollege im Büro hat auf seinem 27"er 2560x1440 da werde ich blind. Selbst meinen alten 30"er mit 2560x1600 betrieb ich in der Regel mit 1920x1200. Bin ja keine 20 mehr  .


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (16. April 2011)

uh...full hd an nem 15 find ichh echt traum xD durfte mir mal full hd an nem sony 13 zoll ansehen...so klein find ich ads gar nicht, aber auf dauer würrde ich sowas auf hd+ runterschreiben.
ja dohc, windows nutzt es echt leicht doof aus. die fensterränder sind bei mac os x meie ich 0px...oder so. auf jeden fall besser aufgeteilt...aber 15" und hd ist echt krebsig....das ist keien schöne kombi. erinner mich noch an 1280x800 an mienem alten acer xD wenn ic da nun draufgucke drehen sich bei mir die augen 3 maul um die eigene achse xD


----------



## m3ntozz911 (16. April 2011)

wenn du wirklich nur einen lappi zum surfen und office brauchst, wieso denn so einen teuren holen?  einen für 500€ langt doch dann schon oder etwa nicht?    zum zocken hast du ja deinen pc


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

m3ntozz911 schrieb:


> wenn du wirklich nur einen lappi zum surfen und office brauchst, wieso denn so einen teuren holen?  einen für 500€ langt doch dann schon oder etwa nicht?    zum zocken hast du ja deinen pc


 
Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee mit einem Touchpad irgendwas zu zocken. Ich spiele mit meinem Rechner schon nur rund 10 Stunden pro Jahr. Insofern liegt der Schwerpunkt woanders.
Ich finde Beträge bis 1.000,- Euro nicht wirklich teuer für ein Notebook. Die ganz niedrige Preisschiene ist mir oftmals mit zu klapprigen Tastaturen, Touchpads ohne brauchbares Multitouch und eben zuviel lärm "ausgestattet".


----------



## m3ntozz911 (16. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee mit einem Touchpad irgendwas zu zocken. Ich spiele mit meinem Rechner schon nur rund 10 Stunden pro Jahr. Insofern liegt der Schwerpunkt woanders.
> Ich finde Beträge bis 1.000,- Euro nicht wirklich teuer für ein Notebook. Die ganz niedrige Preisschiene ist mir oftmals mit zu klapprigen Tastaturen, Touchpads ohne brauchbares Multitouch und eben zuviel lärm "ausgestattet".


 
dann würde ich auf das macpro setzen....  hat dann alles, was du dir wünschst


----------



## ITpassion-de (16. April 2011)

m3ntozz911 schrieb:


> dann würde ich auf das macpro setzen....  hat dann alles, was du dir wünschst


 
Stimmt. Ich hätte auch nicht nach links und rechts geschaut aber mein MBP late 2010 war so extrem langsam beim Daten sortieren im LAN. Es bewegte etwa 18 MB/s auf meinen NAS während mein PC etwa 40 MB/s wegschreibt (beide über Kabel und 1.000er Switch).


----------



## kress (17. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich hätte auch nicht nach links und rechts geschaut aber mein MBP late 2010 war so extrem langsam beim Daten sortieren im LAN. Es bewegte etwa 18 MB/s auf meinen NAS während mein PC etwa 40 MB/s wegschreibt (beide über Kabel und 1.000er Switch).


 
Könnte mir vorstellen, das es an der Platte liegt.

Mein late 2009 hatte eine schnelle Platte eingebaut (ieine von Hitachi) die hat 100mb/s lesen schreiben gehabt.
Im Gbit Lan waren 70mb/s kein Problem.
Das 15" Mbp mit Sandy Bridge drinne hat die langsame Platte eingebaut, ich muss sagen, der Unterschied ist sehr hoch.
Mein anderer Freund hat ne SSD im 15"er, das geht einfach nur ab.^^


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. April 2011)

kress schrieb:


> Könnte mir vorstellen, das es an der Platte liegt.
> 
> Mein late 2009 hatte eine schnelle Platte eingebaut (ieine von Hitachi) die hat 100mb/s lesen schreiben gehabt.
> Im Gbit Lan waren 70mb/s kein Problem.


 
In meinem MBP war ne Crucial SSD.


----------



## STSLeon (17. April 2011)

Mit freigeschalteter TRIM-Funktion? Nachdem Apple Trim ja nur bei den "eigenen" SSDs freischaltet, hat sich ja jemand dran gesetzt und die TRIM-Unterstützung auch für andere SSDs ermöglicht. Meine Kingston hat beim Schreiben dadurch noch mal einen Schub bekommen.


----------



## AeroX (17. April 2011)

Also wenn ich mal was dazu sagen darf: Ich würde das macbook nehmen da es einfach (mMn) die beste verarbeitung und qualität hat. Das OS ist klasse und die verbaut hardware reicht dir ja auch. Ich würde ne ssd mit reinsetzen und dann sollte das doch gut abgehen das ding. Also ich würd das mbp nehmen 
mfg


----------



## Killertofu (17. April 2011)

also ich würde dir zum mbp raten, zwar mag ich apple nicht, allerdings haben die hp pavilion laptops so massive fehler, das wünscht man nicht mal seinen schlimmsten feind...


----------



## Black Buty (25. April 2011)

ich an deiner stelle würde eher zum hp tendieren, da bei apple notebooks (macbooks) doch häufiger das gehäuse kaputt gehen soll. sprich es soll an der stelle einreißen, wo beim zuklappen der "deckel" auf die unterseite drückt.


----------



## Ezio (25. April 2011)

Das ist ein altes Problem der nicht-Unibody MacBooks, tritt schon lange nicht mehr auf, überhaupt nicht bei den Pros.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (25. April 2011)

kannich so auch nicht unterschreiben, dass die macbooks brechen, nr dass wenn es am deckel iwelche stöße abbekommt, dass der deckel beulen kriegt, da der trotz aludeckel nicht sehr stabil ist, zumindest nicht stabiler als mein thinkpad. aber die verarbeitung ist schon recht gut.
das dv6 wollte ich meiner ma kaufen. auhc sehr nice. aber der lüfter ist extems laut unter last


----------



## ITpassion-de (25. April 2011)

BlackMaster1990 schrieb:


> kannich so auch nicht unterschreiben, dass die macbooks brechen, nr dass wenn es am deckel iwelche stöße abbekommt, dass der deckel beulen kriegt, da der trotz aludeckel nicht sehr stabil ist, zumindest nicht stabiler als mein thinkpad.


 
Ich hatte schon zwei Unibody MacBooks und betreue auch relativ viele Kunden welche mit selbigen arbeiten und kann das nicht im geringsten bestätigen. Da sind die klassichen Plastikbooks von den meisten anderen Herstellern deutlich empfindlicher.


----------



## Mistadon (26. April 2011)

Hey, ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal nach den günstigeren Schenker-Notebooks umsehen. Ich weiß nicht, ob dir das Design gefällt (einfallslos oder schlicht, deine Entscheidung). Auf jeden Fall ist es schnell, hat eSata, USB 3.0, HDMI und ca. 5h Akkulaufzeit. Und gut verarbeitet soll es auch sein. Es hat nur noch kein Windows.

Schenker A501-4AB


----------



## nfsgame (26. April 2011)

Also wenn ich in deiner Auswahl was wählen müsste, dann würde ich (als Apple-Hasser) zum MacBook Pro greifen. Mein hp Pavillion dv6 der alten Generation musste vor nen paar Wochen erst einem Thinkpad weichen. Das ist allein von der Verarbeitungsqualität ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht...


----------



## el barto (28. April 2011)

Habe mir anfang des Jahres selbst das neue MBP zugelegt und bin noch immer zu 100% zufrieden und milde gesagt begeistert. Das liegt aber weniger am MPB selbst als am OS 
Zum Lüfter... der geht bei mir eigentlich so gut wie nie an /bzw. wenn trotzdem laufen sollte, höre ich ihn nicht. Nur manchmal Youtube Videos (warum auch immer) fängt er an hörbar zu laufen. Beim Entpacken, was ja eigentlich mehr Leistung fressen sollte, ist er wiederum unhörbar. Und selbst wenn er läuft ist er leiser als die HP NB die ich so kenne (hatten 2 in der Familie, ein HDX 16 und ein DV6 glaube ich)

Und das ein MB leistungsmäßig schlechter ist zum höheren Preis, spielt dank des OS kaum eine Rolle. Windows ist einfach auch auf schneller Hardware lahmer 

mfg el barto


----------



## Falk (28. April 2011)

Würde auch sofort zum MBP greifen. Habe das Mid 2009er mit 2,26 GHz und 8 GB RAM, das Ding geht immer noch gut ab. Würde immer wieder zu einem greifen, allerdings soll das Sandy Bridge-Modell doch recht warm werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. April 2011)

So, habe mich heute für das Asus X53S entschieden.
Von der Ausstattung entpricht es ungefähr dem HP.

Hier die Konfiguration:
- Intel i7-2630QM (Quadcore)
- 4GB DDR3 (morgen sind es 8 GB)
- 640 GB HDD
- Intel HD3000 Grafik + GeForce GT 540M 2GB
- 15,6" TFT (LED Backlight)
- Tastatur mit schmalem Ziffernblock
- Multitouch Touchpad


Das Gerät ist recht leise, der Prozessor für Notebookverhältnisse eine Rakete, die Festplatte kotzt mich an. Ich werde wohl nach einer kurzen Testphase des Notebooks - wenn es sich denn als praktikabel erweist - diese durch eine Crucial SSD ersetzen.
Vom Preis war es auch ganz OK, hat im Saturn 749,- Euro gekostet. Günstiger war es über Preissuchmaschinen auch nicht zu bekommen.
Morgen hole ich noch für kleines Geld ein 8 GB Crucial Speicherkit. Und wie gesagt, wenn das Gerät OK ist, wird noch die SSD nachgerüstet.


----------



## Cyberian (30. April 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So, habe mich heute für das Asus X53S entschieden.
> Von der Ausstattung entpricht es ungefähr dem HP.
> 
> Hier die Konfiguration:
> ...



Glückwunsch das Du Dich entschieden hast aber wenn ich das mit deinen Anforderungen auf Seite 1 vergleiche verstehe ich den Kauf nicht wieso nen Quadcore Mobile Backofen für Office und Inet Surfen vor allem wenn du doch zu Hause nen i7-2600 hast...naja trotzdem viel Spaß schnell wird er sein.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. April 2011)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Glückwunsch das Du Dich entschieden hast aber wenn ich das mit deinen Anforderungen auf Seite 1 vergleiche verstehe ich den Kauf nicht wieso nen Quadcore Mobile Backofen für Office und Inet Surfen vor allem wenn du doch zu Hause nen i7-2600 hast...naja trotzdem viel Spaß schnell wird er sein.


 
Das Problem ist das die meisten Multimedia Notebooks in einem Preissegment liegen. Und bevor ich einen i3 oder i5 nehme, dann doch lieber den i7. Und wie gesagt, zum Glück ist er ganz leise. Wäre auch sonst ein K.O. Kriterium gewesen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juni 2011)

So, meine Testphase ist abgeschlossen. War ein tolles Gerät aber für mein Anwendungsprofil paßt lustigerweise ein iPad besser.
Nun steht das Asus Notebook wieder zum Verkauf. Falls jemand Interesse hat kann ich gerne den eBay Link posten (insofern erlaubt).


----------



## marcplaya (15. Juni 2011)

Und bist du mit dem ipad zufrieden ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (15. Juni 2011)

Es ist absout Top.
Ich kann alles mit machen was mir wichtig ist, es ist super portabel und es ist ein tolles Katzenspielzeug  .


----------

